# Husky Liners Arrived Today!!



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I will get better pictures inside the car hopefully sometime this weekend when it's light out, but here's what I have from my iPhone tonight.






















































































































lol, the chair doesn't normally stay in here. I took it last weekend when I thought I could get some use out of it, but I haven't taken it out yet. I actually found it in a dumpster at school last year, and with a couple screws and washers, it works great! I will take that out this weekend.

The trunk mat was a little tricky because it was rolled up in a box. If they rolled it top out, it wouldn't have been a problem to put it in the car. But when I took it out, I just rolled it the other way tightly once, and it all stayed straight after that except for the one little jut out on the right side. After putting it in the car, I was able to push it into place and it doesn't fold up now. Didn't need to put anything on the corners like the instructions said.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice. I definitely need some weather safe mats before this winter. Can I ask where you got them and what you paid? I like how you got the trunk liner as well, right now im using a tarp...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Per CT's recommendation, I bought them through AutoAccessoriesGarage.com, which was about the cheapest around. I googled for a coupon code and there are many out there for 10% off (or claim 15% and are really 10%).

Inside mats were $91.73
Trunk mat was $75.55
Free shipping!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice just In time for the bad weather season

Btw you have 3 cars? 

Cruze
Lincoln mkx
no idea what the car is that you used as a table though lol


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

looks like a thunderbird?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> looks like a thunderbird?


Yep defiantly the thunda bird


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Is this as good as weather tech?

Sent from Galaxy Nexus on Jelly Bean


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Per CT's recommendation, I bought them through AutoAccessoriesGarage.com, which was about the cheapest around. I googled for a coupon code and there are many out there for 10% off (or claim 15% and are really 10%).
> 
> Inside mats were $91.73
> Trunk mat was $75.55
> Free shipping!


I just did the same thing. Excellent product for the price! I'd wager that these are a better product in comparison to the weathertec's .... especially considering the price. 

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Yep defiantly the thunda bird


Yep, it's an '04 T-bird. They're both my parents' cars. The T-bird has been a pretty good car, albeit useless, ever since new. It's starting to develop problems in the last couple years and 140k now, but I attribute a lot of it to my dad not being anywhere near as anal about maintenance as I am.

The Cruze is banished to the third bay of the garage, but rightfully so. Getting the Excursion in that same bay is a real PIA and I had to fold the mirrors in every day. That got old REAL quick when I was driving it every day.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

EcoCruze said:


> I just did the same thing. Excellent product for the price! I'd wager that these are a better product in comparison to the weathertec's .... especially considering the price.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I agree. We will see how good they are in time (I just put them in tonight- I didn't go anywhere after that). Regardless, they look good and for the money. Granted I haven't seen the WeatherTech's in person, and I'm sure they're good, but I can't imagine they're almost double the cost good. At the end of the day, they're floor mats.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a set in mine and they have been great, except the driver side front mat has started to curl up and doesnt stay in place like it should. thought maybe it was the heat of the summer but none of the others have done it. Maybe i got a bad one. still like them though.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the same floor mats and they saved my carpet this summer big time. Going to a party, I had a big pan of a desert drink my wife made and I had it on the passenger floor and I was going to make a u turn in a parking lot. On taking off from the u turn I forgot I had left my car in first gear with the clutch in and I released the clutch. Big mistake!!! You can imagine what happened! A good portion of the liquid found its way on to the floor mat. My Brother in law in disbelief at me "what's wrong with you" that the car jerked when I let out the clutch and got some of the the drink all over my floor.

I pulled the car over had him take out the floor mat and pour the liquid on the ground went home and rinsed the mat off with a garden hose. Never been so thankful to have weather proof mats like that. Now you see the are good for more than just collecting dirt and water but anything that gets thrown on them. Even due to the careless forgetfulness of a addle minded driver! LOL

Looking forward to them actually keeping snow and rain off the carpet since last year we had a minimal winter snow wise. Not that I want a lot of snow but that is what they were bought for.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Got some new (non-cell phone) pics today.


----------



## beecha91 (Jun 3, 2012)

How are they using a manual I had to return the oem winter mats due riding the clutch from shoes getting stuck.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

nice! best thing I bought for my car. amazing how clean they keep the car and how easy they are to clean. it really cuts down on the vacuuming needed for the interior. you will like them. 

like the trunk mat - let us know how that works I am really tempted to get one.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I do really like the trunk mat. I don't put much back there often, but I think it'll be very nice for winter with the snowbrush. It fits as good as the front ones do.


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

How are the mats now that you have lived with them for a while?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

13Cruze said:


> How are the mats now that you have lived with them for a while?


They are still awesome! They were great this winter, not too deep to hold moisture in, and they're very easy to clean. Just today I put a car battery on the trunk one (though it was an Optima sealed), but I'd never do that with carpet.

Only hiccup so far was when I washed it and put it back in when it was getting dark, so I didn't notice I didn't get the mat back in behind the gas pedal. I quickly realized this, shut the car off, and corrected the mat. But that could only happen from removing it/installing it.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Does the front set have holes for the carpet hooks? Kinda hard to tell... I'm interested in something like this.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> Does the front set have holes for the carpet hooks? Kinda hard to tell... I'm interested in something like this.


Not quite. It has small cavities that stick up from the mat and are designed to fit over the carpet knobs. Honestly, they're used more for an alignment pin than to hold it because there's so many sharp little prick things on the back of the mat, it isn't going ANYWHERE, unlike the carpet mat. It's so well fit into the space that the lip of the mat holds it in well too.

Let me know if you need a pic.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Not quite. It has small cavities that stick up from the mat and are designed to fit over the carpet knobs. Honestly, they're used more for an alignment pin than to hold it because there's so many sharp little prick things on the back of the mat, it isn't going ANYWHERE, unlike the carpet mat. It's so well fit into the space that the lip of the mat holds it in well too.
> 
> Let me know if you need a pic.



I just saw the pictures from post #13 and that makes sense. Appreciate the help bud! I'm going to invest in these mats sometime down the road.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> I just saw the pictures from post #13 and that makes sense. Appreciate the help bud! I'm going to invest in these mats sometime down the road.


No problem! I didn't know if you wanted pics of that particular spot.

I'm very glad I bought these just before winter. The one had a decent salt crust on it, but the carpet is still new underneath.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Nice just In time for the bad weather season
> 
> Btw you have 3 cars?
> 
> ...




But isn't it supposed to be spring soon! The groundhog saw its shadow. Time for the mud. Either way they are better than carpet floor mats!


there is a judge in Ohio that put out a warrant for the groundhog's arrest and death penalty for misrepresenting the early spring:
Once again, life imitates the _Onion_ as an Ohio prosecutor official issued an "indictment" for Punxsutawney Phil.

Apparently, Butler County prosecutor Mike Gmoser is still feeling a chill despite the Groundhog Day rodent's prediction of an early spring. The indictment (which is clearly tongue-in-cheek) reads (emphasis ours): 

On or about February 02, 2013, at Gobbler's Knob, Punxsutawney Phil did purposely, and with prior calculation and design, cause the people to believe that Spring would come early. *Contrary to the Groundhog day report, a snowstorm and record low temperatures have been and are predicted to continue in the near future, which constitutes the offense of MISREPRESENTATION OF EARLY SPRING*, a Unclassified Felony, and against the peace and dignity of the State Of Ohio ...The people further find and specify that due to the aggravating circumstances and misrepresentation to the people *that the death penalty be implemenied to the defendant, Punxsutawney Phil*.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just put my new set in, today. Got front, back, and trunk, and they fit great! I coach U13 Lacrosse, and already they were needed after a muddy practice this morning. Feels great knowing I don't have to worry about my carpet.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I got the same mats. I am torn on them though. They work nice for trapping dirt and grime, but they move around alot. Im constantly having to re-align both driver and passenger sides. I've hadem for 4 months now.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

AkotaHsky said:


> I got the same mats. I am torn on them though. They work nice for trapping dirt and grime, but they move around alot. Im constantly having to re-align both driver and passenger sides. I've hadem for 4 months now.


Haven't had a problem with them moving around. Once I positioned them right, they've stayed put. So far the best purchase I've made for the car. Also, the drivers' liner completely covers the left footrest, which the Weathertechs did not


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

AkotaHsky said:


> I got the same mats. I am torn on them though. They work nice for trapping dirt and grime, but they move around alot. Im constantly having to re-align both driver and passenger sides. I've hadem for 4 months now.


I don't think you have the floor liners.......they cannot move because they wrap up the front/back and sides.
If you actually have liners that move, you were sent the incorrect ones for your vehicle.
Your concern for them sliding sounds like you have more of a mat design product.

Rob


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome!!! Thanks for the post and the web site...I was dreading going to the dealer and buying them from there! Its gonna save me a good bit of $$$$$$$


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for posting all the photos of the husky liners, Help me decided to buy these rather than the weathertech ones I was considering. I didn't get the trunk liner but have a feeling I will probably buy it sometime later.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Thank you for posting all the photos of the husky liners, Help me decided to buy these rather than the weathertech ones I was considering. I didn't get the trunk liner but have a feeling I will probably buy it sometime later.


You know, I just installed a set of Weathertechs in my dad's new MKZ. I asked him which ones he wanted and he told me Weathertech. Honestly, I'm disappointed him them. They are thinner than my Husky Liners and they don't wrap up in the foot wells as far. Granted I haven't seen the Husky version for the MKZ, but I'm sure it could be better. Neither company offered a trunk liner yet, but when one does come out, I think I'll recommend the Husky.

The only advantage I could see to the Husky is they have snap mechanisms built in to snap in the driver's mat, unlike the humps on the Husky.


----------

